# Beetroot



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Used to cook our own at home when a young chap, or our local greengrocer had them. Now these days our local greengrocer , yes we have one locally, has started doing this now to see if he sells more. They are better than those packaged ones, but they still taste a little bland and not the full flavour one expects.Anyone ideas as to why or what should be put into the water to improve as one cooks them that I can pass on.I did wonder if one should add vinegar, or sugar.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've just made a beetroot and tomato dish to eat tonight with some nutty rice. it's a Madhur Jaffrey recipe with various spices and I use some very hot chilli in it so it's not for the faint hearted!

beetroot on it's own, or even pickled, can be a bit "meh" but using it like any other root veg does help improve it.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Good but simple accompaniment to roast beef is a beetroot jelly. Mix up some black currant jelly and put your beetroot into it cut into small cubes. You need it to be mostly beetroot and let it set. Delicious 

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Simply boiled with a little salt in the saucepan, they are great roasted as well, cubed, oiled and then roasted is superb as are beeqtrot chips - paarcooked in the microwave and then sprayed with oil before roasting in the oven at 180C (Gas 8, fan assisted) for 20 minutes at least from memory.

Raw they are a great addition to salads, grated (messy but OK), and the gratings are also great in coleslaw (try maing a coleslaw containing grated beetroot, carrot and very finely sliced raw fennel, mixed with Vinaigrette dressing. That will also keep 24 hours int he fridge as a maximum.

Just some suggestions, I love beetroot although I am aware that some people notice the effects later "at their convenience" in either of the two routes involved there.......

Whether you notice that or not is down to the structure and functioning of the kidney as well as the gut.....

See,MHF can give lots of answers way off tangent.....


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we once made made a beetroot cake - a bit like carrot cake but using beetroot instead. that was one not to be repeated as beetroot does not have the sweetness of carrot and the whole thing was just a bit too earthy.

we sometimes use beetroot in coleslaw as well.

and as you say, Penquin, the after effects of eating beetroot can look a little alarming......


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Another good one is mix the small cubes with cream of horseradish


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

As Tesco sell a delicious spicy beetroot called I think "Sweetfire Beetroot" maybe you could cook yours with some chillies to see if it gives some oomph!


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Beet Wellington is the "in" recipe.
Bill


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

cabby said:


> Used to cook our own at home when a young chap, or our local greengrocer had them. Now these days our local greengrocer , yes we have one locally, has started doing this now to see if he sells more. They are better than those packaged ones, but they still taste a little bland and not the full flavour one expects.Anyone ideas as to why or what should be put into the water to improve as one cooks them that I can pass on.I did wonder if one should add vinegar, or sugar.


We get raw beetroot from Lidl and local farmers' market.
Boil with little water and sugar in pressure cooker.
Lovely!! 
BTW: I am being told this by the person next to me


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Beetroot is a good way to reduce blood pressure so helpful as one ages...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We juice raw beetroot with celery and lemon

The ready cooked one is good with some sliced hot chillie 

I like it sliced with tomato and salt in a sandwich 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Pilchard and beetroot sandwich. Fantastic combination. They just complement one another and must be oh so good for us


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

patp said:


> *Pilchard and beetroot sandwich*. Fantastic combination. They just complement one another and must be oh so good for us


intrigued!! I assume that uses boiled beetroot rather than pickled??


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The Italian way - boiled. Add light olive and salt. Then combine with boiled new potatoes and boiled carrots and chill. Add dressing to taste. White balsamic is sweet and lovely.(Great for pickled onions too!)

Adding oil after cooking reduces the bleed which I really dont like. 

If you're boiling with skins on, as you do, how does the sugar? Salt? add flavour? Always known it to be boiled in plain water.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The Italian way - boiled. Add light olive OIL and salt. Then combine with boiled new potatoes and boiled carrots and chill. Add dressing to taste. White balsamic is sweet and lovely.(Great for pickled onions too!)

Adding oil after cooking reduces the bleed which I really dont like. 

If you're boiling with skins on, as you do, how does the sugar? Salt? add flavour? Always known it to be boiled in plain water.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

fatbuddha said:


> intrigued!! I assume that uses boiled beetroot rather than pickled??


Either. Boiled if I have it available but pickled (with the vinegar drained and blotted) if not.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Aaaand! Don't get too upset if you spill beetroot down your shirt, it comes out with warm water (normal washing). Unlike tomato juice which is virtually permanent.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beetroot cooked, one part vinegar, two / three parts water, sugar and salt, heat the vinegar et al and pour over sliced beetroot for a less acidic pickle.

Excellent for onions , cabbage too

Chill serve, keeps a day or two in the fridge

Much less acidic that shop bought pickle

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

As the previous posters on this thread I am a lover of Beetroot. I grow my own but as and when, I buy Lidl's bunches, best on the market.

I cook it in the pressure cooker, 15 minutes on full pressure and let it stand until cool. The skin then falls off it. I find that it loses its colour and flavour when pickled and tend to cook only 6 at a time.

One thing I can't understand is why people have to pour oil and other muck on it, it is best left alone, why mess about with a great vegetable?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I depends what you are serving it with Drew

I like it plain, juiced raw, lightly pickled and roasted 

My pickle is not intended to preserve 

I'll certainly be trying jellied beetroot , and olive oil, although I don't do light only extra virgin , the greener the better 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good for you is beetroot but too much turns your urine a little red.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

cabby said:


> Used to cook our own at home when a young chap, or our local greengrocer had them. Now these days our local greengrocer , yes we have one locally, has started doing this now to see if he sells more. They are better than those packaged ones, but they still taste a little bland and not the full flavour one expects.Anyone ideas as to why or what should be put into the water to improve as one cooks them that I can pass on.I did wonder if one should add vinegar, or sugar.


The trouble with blandness is rather like carrots, I think. It all depends on how they are grown. Too much watering and they end up bland. The best ones are most likely going to be home grown. There's nothing to add to the basic boiling process which will rectify a beetroot grown in a way likely to make it bland.

We do grow our own. They are generally one of our most successful veggies and we eat them in lots of ways. We love borscht though and the profusion of Polish shops popping up means we can always get a decent smoked sausage to go in the soup.

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I've solved carrots

Every few days I cook an electric pressure cooker of chicken for the hound , skin on 

I add whole carrots some for him

Ok I know he's spoilt but he's still alive 

Some for us or the kids if it's a Friday meal

They are fantastic coated in just enough chicken fat to be tasty but not greasy

Then I strain and remove all fat from the stock to cook his rice, which we often share 

Sandra


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

aldra said:


> Well I've solved carrots
> 
> Every few days I cook an electric pressure cooker of chicken for the hound , skin on
> 
> ...


Lucky hound, Sandra. Our two get only the carrot peelings, added to their raw meat (minced butcher's scraps). Though they also get cheese rinds and bacon fat, and my husband calls that spoiling them! 

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nowt wrong with that Lesley 

He is mollycoddled , but I don't know what would harm him 

With most of his intestines missing 

Chicken brown rice and veg , carrots , green beans 
And some leftovers

Half a tin of dog tripe and a smal cup of of rice all in one for breakfast 

He's 8 stone 

So I guess it's working 

Sandra

So obviously thriving


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

patp said:


> Pilchard and beetroot sandwich. Fantastic combination. They just complement one another and must be oh so good for us


When I was in the MN in the 60s, "supper" was a loaf of bread and a couple of enamel trays of raw onion rings, slices of pickled beetroot and pilchards, left out in the mess room to feed everyone through the night. If you were on the 12-4 or the 4-8 there would be little left, and if there was it had shrivelled to some "mystery" bits and pieces.

No scrimping on the food budget by the big shipowners back then


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't think I've every had pilchards
I buy tinned sardines and mackerel, must look out for pilchards
Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Don't think I've every had pilchards
> I buy tinned sardines and mackerel, must look out for pilchards
> Sandra


Oh yes you have;

Are pilchards the same as sardines?
The terms "sardine" and "pilchard" are not precise, and what is meant depends on the region. The United Kingdom's Sea Fish Industry Authority, for example, classifies sardines as young pilchards. One criterion suggests fish shorter in length than 15 cm (6 in) are sardines, and larger fish are pilchards.

They are the same fish; _Clupea harenges_ to a biologist

they grow up to 30cm in length and change their name depending on their size, according to the EU Fisheries Commission, they are also least endangered. As small one they are sardines, then thy grow into pilchards, then as adults (and they live for up to 12 years) they are herrings - and of course can then be converted into kippers, or bloaters,,,,

They are NOT the same fish as mackeral or anchovies.

Marine biology was my life for 40+ years through diving and at Uni. :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there you go Dave

You learn something every day, I love sardines unless they have been tinned in tomato sauce

Do sardines and pilchards taste the same?, if so I wonder why the name change

Salmon is salmon big or small

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"Salmon is salmon big or small

Sandra"


It takes about four years for a salmon to reach maturity since it must go through many stages of growth before it can swim in salt water. 

When a salmon egg hatches, the young is called an alevin and still depends on the yolk sac for nutrition. 

After 5 or 10 weeks, the salmon is called a fry and begins to look like a typical fish. 

After several months, when the fish has developed its tiger-like markings, it is known as a parr. 

Finally, after about 3 years, the parr ages into a smolt, which is the last stage of life before adulthood.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think Sandra hat if you buy them fresh and then barbcue them the flavour is identical, it is only when they tin them that they put so many other sauces with them; tomato, olive oil, mustard,white wine, vinaigtrette to mention but a few that we can get locally.

Some of the best (and probably most expensive) come from Arcachon on the Atlantic coast of France - a tin of the speciality ones may cost 5€+ (same sized tin of "normal" ones probably around 1€)......


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a fascinating forum!!

I always thought pilchards were the small ones, as found in Norwegian, King Oscar (?), tins, about 3" long. Delicious.

Sardines as pulled out of the Indian Ocean during the 'unique' sardine run, and used as bait for game fish, are about 6-8" long and 4 times as fat. Ditto the ones the Portuguese love so much (why I can't possibly imagine with all those bones!).

I just LOVE the bones in the tinned salmon. My mouth puckers up just thinking about them. Am I odd? No... don't answer that!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

PS Boring day, misty, piddling down. But thankfully it's having a pause right now. Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'm learning every minute 

Thank goodness Megs dad has a fish stall on Bolton market 

Where incidentally our fish is free

I give up 

But I'm fascinated by you knowledgeable ones out there 

Sandra


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

cooked beetroot, spring oinions, garlic, and basmalic glaze and virgin oilve oil, chop beetroot up quite small, chop spring oinions and garlic, combine all in a bowl,drizzle glaze and olive oil until just moist, delis with anything, in the van make it at least once a week, will keep in fridge for days, jamie oliver crushes the beetroot in the pack by just squeezeing, you can make it with mayo if you prefer. the combinations are endless,chilli, horseradish etc.


mags


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All this is bringing memories of the 1940's and even the 1950's.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll try that mags

I guess you can substitute aged balsamic vinigar for balsamic glace, I don't carry balsalmic glacé in the van 

Sandra


----------

